# Bejgli



## catrafuse

Sziasztok,   
Először  is elnézést kérek mert nem beszélek  jól  magyarul (talán a magyar nyelvem javíthat  a segítségetekkel).  Román forumban  beszéltem erről a szóról: _beigălă_, valószínűleg etimológiája yiddish szó _beygl_ van.  A magyar  forumista (?), Francisgranada,  beszélt egy magyar ételről: a bejgli.  Milyen nyelvből   jut  el a magyarba?


 Ciao!


----------



## francisgranada

catrafuse said:


> Sziasztok,
> Először  is elnézést kérek mert nem beszélek  jól  magyarul (talán a magyar nyelvem javíthat *javulhat  *a segítségetekkel).  *A* Román forumban *fórumon  *beszéltem erről a szóról: _beigălă_, valószínűleg etimológiája yiddish szó _beygl_ van *a jiddis  beygl szóból származik*...  A magyar  forumista (?), Francisgranada,  beszélt egy magyar ételről: a bejgli. Milyen nyelvből   jut  el *jutott* a magyarba?
> Ciao!



Ciao Catrafuse, 

Először  is, nagyon szépen fejezed ki magad magyarul. Ha megengeded, kommentálok egy-két hibát:

1. javulhat  - puó migliorarsi
(invece _javíthat _- puó correggere, "puó far migliore")
2. a fórumon  - sul forum
(invece _a __fórumban_ - nel forum) 
3. a jiddis  _beygl_ szóból származik - deriva/proviene dalla parola yiddish _beygl (_é piú semplice ed anche piú usuale cosí)
4. a, az (gli articoli si usano piú o meno come nell'italiano, quindi meglio usarli che omettere ...)

Tehát a *bejgli* vagy _*bájgli*_ (Kassán így ejtjük) tipikus karácsonyi sütemény, főleg a mákos meg a diós, de van  túrós is. Maga az étel, illetve annak mákos változata,  állítólag Sziléziából terjedt el Európa szerte.

Etimológiailag, a _-*li*_ végződés meg az _-*ej*-_ kiejtés bajor-osztrák átadó nyelvre utal (lásd _kifli_, _pertli_, stb.). Maga a _bejgli _szó végsősoron a német _beugen_ (meghajlít) igéből származik, mert az eredeti bejgli patkóalakú volt. A jiddis _beygl _is német eredetre utal.


----------



## catrafuse

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Catrafuse,
> 
> Először  is, nagyon szépen fejezed ki magad magyarul. Ha megengeded, kommentálok egy-két hibát:
> 
> 1. javulhat  - puó migliorarsi
> (invece _javíthat _- puó correggere, "puó far migliore")
> 2. a fórumon  - sul forum
> (invece _a __fórumban_ - nel forum)
> 3. a jiddis  _beygl_ szóból származik - deriva/proviene dalla parola yiddish _beygl (_é piú semplice ed anche piú usuale cosí)
> 4. a, az (gli articoli si usano piú o meno come nell'italiano, quindi meglio usarli che omettere ...)
> 
> Tehát a *bejgli* vagy _*bájgli*_ (Kassán így ejtjük) tipikus karácsonyi sütemény, főleg a mákos meg a diós, de van  túrós is. Maga az étel, illetve annak mákos változata,  állítólag Sziléziából terjedt el Európa szerte.
> 
> Etimológiailag, a _-*li*_ végződés meg az _-*ej*-_ kiejtés bajor-osztrák átadó nyelvre utal (lásd _kifli_, _pertli_, stb.). Maga a _bejgli _szó végsősoron a német _beugen_ (meghajlít) igéből származik, mert az eredeti bejgli patkóalakú volt. A jiddis _beygl _is német eredetre utal.



Köszönöm szépen  Francis...most éhes vagyok


----------



## francisgranada

catrafuse said:


> Köszönöm szépen  Francis...most éhes vagyok



Majd karácsonykor küldök neked egy kis bejglit...


----------

